# College Football - Week 5 - Sept. 30 - Oct. 1



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Local games -

Friday Night
Toledo @ BYU

Saturday
Utah (18 ) @ Cal
Utah State @ Boise State (24)

National Interest
Stanford (7) at Washington (10)
Tennessee (11) @ Georgia (25)
Wisconsin (8 ) @ Michigan (4)
Louisville (3) @ Clemson (5)

And for LL - Missouri @ LSU - Tigers win. MIZZOU Tigers!

Yea, I know that AFB plays Kentucky, but really, does anyone care?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Local games -
> 
> Friday Night
> Toledo @ BYU
> ...


LSU wins by 17...book it


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. After my picks last week, I'm the LAST guy anyone should listen to when picking college games. 

I've got to say - one of my favorite games I watched Saturday was the Arkansas vs. Texas A&M game. I didn't care a bit about either team, but I did enjoy the game. Very tough defenses in the first half, but worn out in the second. Big plays for both teams in the second half. Just a dang entertaining game.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nobody is making picks? You all can't be any less accurate than I have been. I realize Lost Louisianan is still in a state of bliss that the Mad Hatter is gone. 

Anyways, here's mine FWIW. (too lazy to look up the spread)

Holy Toledo vs BYU. Cougs will win a close one even though Toledo is not chopped liver and is pretty good. (win by 7 pts) The pressure is on for them and a loss here would endanger their bowl eligibility. 

Utah at Cal. Utes by 3 points. Worried about Cal's offense, but the Utes showed something last week offensively too. 

USU at Boise. Boise by 21 points and the Aggie mascot is taken to the feedlot on Saturday night. 

Stanford at Washington. Stanford by 3 points in a great game. 

Tennessee at Georgia. Georgia hasn't looked so hot and the Vols win by 5-6 points.

Wisconsin at Michigan. Fighting Harbaughs win by 10.

Louisville at Clemson. Game of the week. I'm going with Louisville winning by 3 points in an upset. 

Mizzou at LSU. LSU wins by 14 and the fans will rejoice, until they realize that Mizzou isn't that good this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome stuff cat!!!!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what my Tigers do Saturday. Already reading positive reviews from the actual players on the team about what Coach O is doing and changes he's made in just 2 days. If you recall he worked some pretty good magic with a dysfunctional USC team after Layne Kiffen was fired.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I post the games up without picking any. Then I let it simmer a couple of days, and then I'll add my pics. So here ya go Catherder, if you are going to continue on with such whining. ;-)

Toledo @ BYU - BYU wins Friday night. By 17. 

Utah (18 ) @ Cal - Tough one here. I've watched each team once, and it wasn't the best game for either. I think Cal wins at home by a point.

Utah State @ Boise State (24). Broncos win at home. Last year won't happen again. 

National Interest
Stanford (7) at Washington (10) - Stanford will win. Stanford is the best chance the Pac 12 has to make the play off. And they can't afford to miss the play off two years in a row. So if it's close, the officials will make sure Stanford wins. The Pac 12 fixes games more than the democrats fix elections!

Tennessee (11) @ Georgia (25) - Tennessee wins. Georgia is right there with Notre Dame - always rated high at the beginning of the year, and always under-deliver. Vols have a good team this year.

Wisconsin (8 ) @ Michigan (4) - Michigan wins. The Big 10 NEEDS Michigan to make it to the Ohio State game with both teams undefeated. Michigan wins at home. 

Louisville (3) @ Clemson (5) - Louisville wins this one. Louisville is on a rocketsled to the play off.

And for LL - Missouri @ LSU - Tigers win. MIZZOU Tigers! Yea. Sticking with this one. LSU is a dumpster fire this year. They've got the best and most explosive running back in college football, and yet they have lost twice. The administration has called a mulligan on this year, and they'll be lucky to make it to a bowl game at this point.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gary, where do I send the crow to when LSU steam rolls Mizzou? LSU by 17 or more. By the way, guess who LSU passed on when they hired Les Miles???? Yep Bobby Petrino. They were the two finalists and LSU picked Miles instead....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on now Lost. You are sounding like a BYU fan. Picking your team to win by 17. Who does that? Sheesh.  Also like a BYU fan - you are trying to convince yourself that coaching changes somehow will make everything better instantly. Still the same players, now with instability in the coaching staff. That never works.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Toledo @ BYU - BYU will pull it off on a last minute drive which won't stall. Won't need to go for 2 to win.

Saturday
Utah (18 ) @ Cal - Utah by 10
Utah State @ Boise State (24) -- Boise state. Smurf turf strikes again!

National Interest
Stanford (7) at Washington (10) Washington by 3 on a last second field goal. Home field advantage will work in their favor.
Tennessee (11) @ Georgia (25) - Tennessee will take care of Georgia.
Wisconsin (8 ) @ Michigan (4) - Michigan
Louisville (3) @ Clemson (5) -- Louisville will trump the good defense of Clemson, Jackson will still account for 4 touchdowns. Louisville by 14


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Come on now Lost. You are sounding like a BYU fan. Picking your team to win by 17. Who does that? Sheesh.  Also like a BYU fan - you are trying to convince yourself that coaching changes somehow will make everything better instantly. Still the same players, now with instability in the coaching staff. That never works.


I'll bet you a duck hunting trip to a fishing trip. If LSU wins you take me fishing, if LSU loses I take you duck hunting to my honey hole...???:grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. If I cared enough about either team, I'd take the bet. Also, if I duck hunted, I might take the bet. But I'll tell you this. If I can swing a drift boat this next year, come on up to Idaho and I'll take you fishing on the South Fork just because. Sound like a good deal?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I'll bet you a duck hunting trip to a fishing trip. If LSU wins you take me fishing, if LSU loses *I take you duck hunting to my honey hole*...???:grin:





GaryFish said:


> Hmmm. If I cared enough about either team, I'd take the bet. Also, if I duck hunted, I might take the bet. But I'll tell you this. If I can swing a drift boat this next year, come on up to Idaho and *I'll take you fishing on the South Fork just because*. Sound like a good deal?


Man I REALLY need to get in on this banter somehow. Some pretty high stakes offers there.

As to the picks, my Cougars are 1-3 so I really don't care anymore. ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food - you can come fishing too. I just need to get the drift boat at this point.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't have a boat but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express before


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> willfish4food - you can come fishing too. I just need to get the drift boat at this point.


Hey, just let me know how to contribute to your boat fund! :grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How can I get in on this? I wanna come. Can I fish with flies under a bobber?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure Catherder. Come along. Like I said - I just need the boat now. Maybe I should start a go fund me page or something.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like I'm going fishing. LSU wins by only 35


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Tigers! Now, if I can just swing that drift boat. 

How about a little love for my Cougars in perhaps the most crazy game of the weekend?


----------

